# Lake Logan Cat Fish Tournament 6-11-05



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

6-11-05 8pm-6am.

Sign-up is at Downs Bait & Gun's Store on Lake Logan Road, Logan,OH. Weigh-in will take place across from the Beach on Lake Logan Rd. Downs is Holding the Tournament, This is one of the Only people I trust in this area to hold a fair tournament, They are good Honest people. This is the first of 3 Tournaments they will be having thru the summer. I'll post the Dates as I get them. Anyone interested Please E-mail me for more info.

1st Place= 25% of Pot
2nd=15%
3rd=5%
4th=5%
Biggest Cat= Catfish Pole & Reel

$8.00 Sign-up Your allowed 3 Fish to weigh in, Flat's & Channel's both count & Its Catch & Release NO FISH will be kept. 

I'll be fishing this one, I Probley wont fish any of the other's held here at Lake Logan. 

Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to take part in this, as John & his family are good honest people.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

H20Melon- You have a spot on my Boat if you want, Just let me know if you are comming alone or not, I have room for 1 on my Boat. Im asking you before I ask who goes with me regularly. If you want the seat its yours, If not Ill go ahead & ask another friend. I have a 12 foot boat with trolling Motor, It not the biggest or best fishing boat, But its a Great Catfishing Boat. I just got it ready for the water, I put new Lights & seats on it & I think my 2 Deep Cycle Batterys will hold up all nite. If you dont go with me at least Ill get to meet you. All you need is your Poles & Drinks & Smokes. I have a good Net & I have a Gaff if we need it. Plus Ill have a Car placed at one end of the Lake if we need to use the other Boat ramp, we can get our fish there Faster if we have a car placed where we can get to it & get it to the Weigh in spot.

If anyone else is comming over Id be glad to Meet anyone & shoot the Bull before the Tourament. I already know where Ill be fishing  , If it rains the nite or 2 before it all change's. I think I can Finish high in this Tourney, The other tournaments only allow Channels as a Weigh in fish & all Flats are for the big Fish. Not this time though, Its all Catfish ! Ill use everything from Chicken Liver to Goldfish, Bluegill & Shrimp. Im hoping to win 1st & take the Big Cat.  Not that I need another Fishing rig or anything, LOL.

E-mail me & we can all meet before, If you plan on going, I also have a good spot to get my Goldfish at, I can get them cheap if you need any let me know and Ill have them here for you when come. Ill be going the day of the Tourney to get them, I can get other bait fairly cheap too, Sucker's & Israli Carp & Fresh Liver's.

E-mail me Here [email protected] I get on here at least once a day, Ill respond ASAP. H20Melon the Boat seat is yours if you want it, Let me know asap if you have other plans for the Tourney. 

Just to let you all know ahead of time I talked to a friend of mine that is a Ranger out here & they will be on the water checking Boats, License, & equipment. They will be there on & off, I know for sure. *When they have the Other Tourneys here ( every 2 weeks) they will be out in force on the Lake*. Just giving you all a Heads up. :F 

Have a Great Weekend All,
Cat Mazter


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Is anyone going to be down for this Tournament ? 

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be 2 tournaments going on this nite of the 11th. The honest guys need to sign up @ Downs Bait, The guys that run the bait shop on the lake decided to have one from 8pm until 1am the same nite. Kinda dirty if you ask me. But I wanted to give anyone a heads up before they came down.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

BTT  Just a few days away


----------

